
Show HN: Snippet to let your site's users chat with each other - gfysfm
https://github.com/karimatthews/socket-io-chat
======
saimiam
Welp, implausibly, it works.

~~~
gfysfm
Why implausibly?

~~~
saimiam
It's an inside joke with whomever I was chatting when I went to the site.

